

Medical user interfaces in film - zkirill
http://zkirill.com/post/4912845445/medical-user-interfaces-in-film

======
hammock
I clicked expecting to see a video of UIs from real medical devices. My own
misreading of the title. But this is cool too.

~~~
zkirill
Haha, thanks! Sorry if the title wasn't clear. Out of curiosity I tried
searching on Google Image for "medical user interface" and was somewhat
disappointed with the results.

